# Second Shield!



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

FINALLY, FINALLY, FINALLY got my second 9mm Shield. Been looking for 2 months now..

FINALLY!

Selling my PX4 to cover the cost... Officially taking a hiatus from gun buying now. Been buying for years. Now, gonna start taking some vacations... Obviously, keeping my Beretta 92s, though, and my pair of PS90s 

I have some sort of complex with having multiples of the same gun!


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Shipwreck those are nowhere to be found in my area. 

Mind telling where you were able to locate another one ?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

In Houston - Carter Country on the Katy Freeway


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Do they sell online ?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No. You can try calling them and see if they will ship - if they still have any left


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

nice


----------



## trevorlay (Jul 10, 2012)

what grips are on them?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Just a bicycle innertube, if you can believe that. Old, old trick among online gun nuts.

I hate hogue slip on rubber grips - I hate the palm swells and finger grooves. I have tried ones without those before - but the rubber was still too thick.. You could really feel it where the rubber ended on the grip.

I bicycle innertube is very thin and works the best. I have put them on several polymer guns over the years. 1 tube lasts for years. Just cut a small piece off for each gun...

It is ugly, I will admit. But, no one has yet to make a thin rubber grip for a handgun. So, I'm stuck...


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Grips probably won't be ugly to someone looking into the business end....JJ


----------



## Dangerfield (Jan 8, 2012)

M&P Shield for sale, gun auctions and gun classifieds for M&P Shield at GunsAmerica. Refine your search for M&P Shield with the choices below.

A couple 40's


----------



## Dangerfield (Jan 8, 2012)

I got my 9 this morning. $425.00 with everything including shipping.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Dangerfield said:


> I got my 9 this morning. $425.00 with everything including shipping.


Very cool!


----------



## indigo (Feb 16, 2007)

Congratulations Shipwreck!


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Congrats.....let us know if the quality is still there.....JJ


----------



## bzuber56 (Dec 18, 2011)

If you really want one, you have to stay on the hunt! I got lucky and found one at Davidsons back in June. Very good pistol. Fits in nice with my other M&P's.
M&P .40 Pro 4.25" 
M&P 9mm Pro 5" (IDPA Pistol)
M&P Shield 9mm (carry gun)

Range Goin Hot


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Cool.

I have 1900 rounds thru the pair of mine now (total). Love the guns.


----------



## Younguy (Jun 26, 2012)

Still waiting for my first one and I am wondering, what is the difference between any gun in any brand and the california version of the same gun? I see several listings at local and online stores that show the shield (out of stock) and a california model $30 - $60 higher (also out of stock) Far as I can see they are the same, 7 and 8 cap mags and all.

I havent purchased a holster yet but I have my innertube sections cut.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

From what I have seen on calguns - there is a mag disconnect AND a loaded chamber indicator that sticks up - similar to some of the newer Rugers.


----------



## LePetomane (Oct 20, 2012)

The bicycle inner tube is a great idea. The next flat I get I know where the tube is going. Thanks.


----------

